# Moving to Gibraltar



## Laurenxox (Feb 2, 2016)

Me my partner and my 9 year old sun seriously thinking about moving to gib. Where would be the best place to bring him up to make friends? Going to be moving in 1-2 year so he will be 10-11 which I think would be best to send him to a gib/English school, maybe even live in Spain and work in gib to begin with to save money until we get on our feet with money. Anyone moved with children? How easy for them to settle and make friends? Thanks any advice appreciated. Also I am a medical sect. How easy for jobs in this field?


----------



## Laurenxox (Feb 2, 2016)

Bump


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you know anything about the cost of buying or renting in Gibraltar?
Are you fluent in Spanish?
Have you approached recruitment agencies in Gibraltar? 


Best to do some research of your own before approaching a Forum like this but from my limited knowledge of Gibraltar I would surmise that the salary of a medical 'sect' -secretary? - wouldn't be enough to afford a rental in Gibraltar. Without a good working knowledge of Spanish it wouldn't e easy to find any kind of work in Spain.


----------



## MJN (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi! We are also moving to Gibraltar/Spain later this year with 3 children, 10, 6 and 4.
From what I have read it is quite expensive to live in Gibraltar, but they have great free schools. 
However, we are mostly looking into living in Spain, as we all speak Spanish so that will not be a problem. But we are finding it difficult to find information regarding the schools and good areas to live...

I think the jobs mostly available with good wages in Gibraltar are within iGaming.


----------



## Laurenxox (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes actually been numerous times on holiday. You really think I would move somewhere Iv never been? No need to be cheeky my main question was about bringing up children there and is it easy for them make friends, As I am aware it's easy to search rental!!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

The desire to improve quality of life is imbedded in most of us. Unfortunately, without an outside source of income, moving to Spain or Gibraltar to do so is Impossible. And, the economy here really sucks for an outsider looking for work other than a waiter or in Hotels and in those cases, bilingual Spaniards come first.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Laurenxox said:


> Yes actually been numerous times on holiday. You really think I would move somewhere Iv never been? No need to be cheeky my main question was about bringing up children there and is it easy for them make friends, As I am aware it's easy to search rental!!


Well, I'm sure you know that going on holiday bears zero resemblance to living somewhere. I had visited Prague for thirty years but after three years of actually living there I was happy to relocate to Spain.
As for the question 'will it be easy for your children to make friends'......who can say? That largely depends on your children, doesn't it...There will be children wherever you go, whether your children make friends will depend on their sociability, not location.
Fact is, without a good working knowledge of Spanish, which you will find wdely spoken in Gibraltar, finding work of any kind is more difficult. There is work in Gib but mainly although not exclusively for IT and finance professionals.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

""_ would be best to send him to a gib/English school, maybe even live in Spain and work in gib to begin with to save money until we get on our feet with money._""

If you live in Spain then you will be resident in Spain with everything that entails, please explain how you get access to Gibraltar public school system when you are not resident in Gibraltar, several thousands of people here (am in La Línea - not been to Gib for a couple of days) would love to know? Obviously if you have the money it can be a fee paying school.


----------



## LouissCoff (Feb 9, 2016)

If you live in Spain your child can go to school in Gibraltar you just have to pay a fee each school year and it's not that much to be honest, there you go a nice answer to your question no sarcasm or nastiness needed


----------



## LouissCoff (Feb 9, 2016)

Don't move to la linea either it's a sh*t hole if you go slightly further out you get more for your money and it's a lot nicer


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Last time I checked there was one Gibraltar secondary school (comprehensive single sex) for boys and one fee paying Nuns school both of which naturally lead on to the University of Gibraltar, a modern and interesting institution. If the desire is to go on to University in the UK then being a Spanish resident will incur different criteria then being a UK resident. Also if your child has issues fitting in with this myriad of one secondary school choices then you can always take comfort in some pleasant postings on an interweb forum. The usual thing in a Spanish school is to bump the pupil down a year if his/her Spanish is not fluent. Do you know any of this from your "research"?


----------



## LouissCoff (Feb 9, 2016)

Wouldn't be secondary school, last time I checked 10 year old's went to middle school.


----------



## Mushu7 (Jul 17, 2015)

LouissCoff said:


> Wouldn't be secondary school, last time I checked 10 year old's went to middle school.


How much are the term fees for those that live in Spain and send kids to Gib (is that process easy).

Not directed at you Louiss) But I wouldn't get so shirty about people moving to places they have never bee - people do it ALL the time, myself included, info usually comes from forums and facebook groups 

MJN - PLEASE keep me informed of your impending move to Spain (whilst working in Gib). I am still undecided on whether to go for Mainland Spain and work in Gib or move to Canaries. The more I have researched Gib the more of a viable option it is looking for me and my family (kids 10 and 3). So I really would be interested to see how you get on with work, schools and housing.


----------

